# Is there any truth ? Gun laws



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mom is doing better I just recieved this from her today.

Is there any truth to this ?????????

Subject: Gun owners ... look what's on the 2010 tax return


Is this true??????


 
*WAKE UP AMERICA !!!!!*

Subject: Fw: Gun owners ... look what's on the *2010* tax return

Verified true on Snopes http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp

Gun owners.... Look what's on the 2010 tax return....

If you have a gun, I hope it isn't registered!

It begins... More Freedom gone.... The right to protect yourself and your family gone! Now ALL GUNS must be listed on your next (2010) tax return!

Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that you have or own. It will require fingerprints and a tax of $50 per gun. This bill was introduced on February 24, 2009, by the Obama staff. BUT, this bill will only become public knowledge 30 days after the new law becomes effective! This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This means that the Finance Committee has passed this without the Senate voting on it at all. Trust Obama? You must be kidding!

The full text of the IRS amendment is on the U.S. Senate homepage: www.senate.gov. ; You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099. You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do.

Please send a copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you know.

Text of H.R.45 as Introduced in House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009: www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/text
Obama's Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply.

It has begun... Whatever Obama's "Secret Master Plan" is... This is just the 'tip of the iceberg!'

Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House. This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009.

Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is trying to fly it under the radar as a 'minor' IRS revision, and, as usual, the 'political' lawmakers did not read this bill before signing and approving it!

To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Goggle HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.

Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless: 1) It is registered 2) You are fingerprinted 3) You supply a current Driver's License 4) You supply your Social Security number 5) You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing. Each update change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25. Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail.

There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 years in prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this.. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family pass this along. This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.

This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not..

Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress) " rel=nofollow><http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45>; :


H.R.45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress <http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show>;

H.R. 45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 (GovTrack.us) <http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45>;

Please..... Copy and send this out to EVERYONE in the USA , whether you support the Right to Bear Arms or are for gun control.. We all should have the RIGHT TO CHOOSE!​​​​​ Is there any truth to it ???

​

​​​​​
​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it doesn't surprise me one bit, if anyone has read any of my replies whenever I've talked or mentioned how our registered gun laws came to be and read Between the lines you should have realized what is going on around you in the states. Without getting into any Political discussion's I've heard or read many times certain higher ups in different political parties in different states PRAISE the Gun Laws in Canada, with those statements one should realize what is coming down the tube?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

OAC, when I first heard about this several months ago, I contacted my representatives and although it is true the law was introduced, it never had enough support to make it out of committee.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great ! I thought there would be alot more talk going on if this was really happening.

I have to agree with Hassell though. We need to continue to be proactive and support organizations who work at protecting our rights. From those bow and gun shops who educate, to those hunting clubs that work at getting the word out, and sites like these and the National Rifle Association we have to support and protect. VOTE

I know there are those in office pretending to be supportive of the sportsman and do not. I remember seeing on tv before the last presidential election a add. It showed a guy dressed like a hunter who in my oppionion did not know anything about hunting. He said " I am an American sportsman and I support ( our current President ) because he is for our rights and heritage. Well..you tell me was that propaganda or not ?

Anyhow....true or not....we need to vote for those not wanting bigger government who want to protect our rights. I could go on...and this may be deleated for offending some, but I hope not.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Agreed. Official's voting records are available to the public. Let's not let anyone pull the wool over our eyes. The issue is way too important.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AMEN to that bar-d !!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

The NRA said that SB 2099 emails are a hoaxand just rumor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks GF

I should have gone right to the top with this.

Still we need to shoot em down before they take off


----------

